# My planted aquarium.



## Tomtit (May 16, 2010)

It's my first planted aquarium.
technical characteristics of this tank:
1. Volume 180 l. - 47 g.
2. Size: 100*40*45 cm.
3. t: 26*C
4. pH 6.2; KH 4; GH 5.
5. Light 120W. Sylvania Gro-Lux 30W*4
6. CO2 - AquaMedic advanced.


----------



## Big Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

Very nice looking planted aquarium.


----------



## Tomtit (May 16, 2010)

Some fragments of my tank:
Fishes and Grass


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That is a great 1st tank. Your plants look terrific and I can see you moving toward a nice scape. Great job!


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

what is the plant with the green/wide leaves in the first photo? very pretty tank


----------

